# Side effects of Celexa



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I just started it the other day, and am experiencing the wonderful side effects of not being able to sleep, and my personal favorite, having D...yay. How long is this going to last?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it keeps you awake make sure you take it early in the day (this can vary, some are more likely to make people too awake or too asleep--sometimes the same drug does both-- and timing the drug so the side effect hits when you either want to be awake or asleep can help).Often the GI side effects can fade over time. If these are bothersome enough you should call the doctor about it. Sometimes with these meds it takes awhile to find the one that works best with your system.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh screw the doctors. I was better off before I went there. I've been sick ever since I started taking Celexa so I stopped taking it two days ago and BAM. I feel great. Go figure.


----------



## Linay (Apr 8, 2001)

I have been taking Celexa for over three years and it has done wonders for the IBS, but the past few weeks I have been getting severe attackes and cramping back along with urgency, et., etc.,. The only difference is they started giving me the generic brand, I was wondering if anyone else is having a simular problem? (Citalopram) 20mg.Linda


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

You went off Celexa after only a week? You really have to give it time to work. You didnt get to the point you are in now in a week, and it wont reverse itself in a week.I am off Celexa now, but when I was on it, it took over a month for me to find the right dosage for my body and get used to it.If you are looking for "instant" relief there is not one thing in this world that will help. Give something some time to work!


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

The first week I took celexa, I had diarrea every day and bad headaches but it does go away. Hang in there, and it will get better.


----------

